# few tomatoes this year



## blondlebanese (Sep 19, 2014)

whats up with tomatoes this year I got only four .  every other year I get lots of them.so cal high desert


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2014)

drought, lol


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 19, 2014)

No drought here. A bit on the dry side, but nothing crazy.

But, it seems that everyone, with a few exceptions, has not had a good year with tomatoes. The people reporting were all over the U.S. and the forums were both mj and straight gardening.

I had to wait till the beginning of August for my first mater sammich. That usually happens in June. Everyones cherry tomatoes did well though, mine included.

Who knows?

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

I got far more than 4, but not my usual crop.  And although it is dry where I am, I live in an area where I can water liberally and so they never really suffered from lack of water.  However, conversely, berries and fruit in general went crazy this years--tons of strawberries, huckleberries, raspberries, apples.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol umbra


----------

